# penn 545gs



## rctk2 (Sep 27, 2006)

how come there isnt a whole lot of talk about this reel as compared to the daiwa 30 and the 525mag? i tried searching about its reputation as far as durability and castability but i have not found a whole lot of info on this reel. So if i may..... how well does this reel hold up and how does it cast? I am looking for a good reel that will handle extra line when needed. I found a site thats selling them for $90.00 and claims that they are made in the U.S.A. that alone is causing me to take a look at purchasing a few. any input would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Great boat reel.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Gotta be careful with it, it's fast, but it can be cast just fine. I hear it lends itself well to a mag job. 

As far as durability, it's as good as it gets, and has a great drag.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I just bought a 535, same reel, smaller, and I really like it. Tryed it out on a car hood the other night, drag is fine with a big fish. I saw the 545's on Ebay for 90 bucks, but I thought they were a little big for what I needed, so went with a 535. 

Casts great with a few magnets in it, on the same rod I can throw it as far as I can an Abu 6600 mag. 

After using a Squidder, the fast retrieve is REALLY nice too, doesn't take half an hour to wind in a fish anymore.

Here's another discussion about 535/545.....

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31548


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Most of the time on the east coast we really don't worry about line capisity. Well one day I needed parts for a JigMaster and I was going fishing and I needed a reel. So I wanted one that would hold about the same amount of line. Well I saw the Penn GS555 in the case. I asked for the manual and looked at it. What it has brakes, I bought it on the spot. Put it on my 20 year old Hatteras Heaver. What a great reel. AND very large. We don't fish for the ULUA (SP) here but here is something I landed on the GS555.









78lb 12oz Cobia 6-14-00
The best part is the reel throws real good provided you balance the spool.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Fellas, he's comparing a 545GS to a Daiwa 30 and that Penn's little brother. 

Yes, you can cast a 535/545 off the beach. Yes, you can cast them even better after ya mag them. Yes, they have great gears and an awsome drag. 

But, at least in my experience, they can't come close to the Daiwas and the 525mag for distance.

Then again, I've seen a couple very good casters throw the chit out of the 535GS. 

I'm just not one of them. 

Isn't Penn making a new 535mag based on the same design as the 525mag? I know the older/European 535mags are out there. But they aren't designed like the 525mag.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Oh by the way the cast was 90 to 100yds that I landed that fish on, it was one of those the you knew you nailed it on. I agree a GS535 would be much closer to compare. But they don't throw any better, considering the size.


----------



## rctk2 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks guys for the many replies! looks like i will be getting the reel there wasnt any real negatives about the reel. hopefuly i can cast it as good as my 20 shv. thanks again


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

The Larger GS reels have the same spool/spindle arrangement as the 525GS NOT the Mag.

However, the 535, 545 & 555 GS reels are all available in the UK with the Mag T endplate.

Yes, a 535 slidy type Mag is on the list for next year - BB


----------

